

Ask HN: Is Domaining Profitable? - sourcerer

There was a post on like 3 days ago that talked about genereaating domains that look like english to find good domains to buy. I know people have made money from domaining in the past but is the market 'closed' now or is there still oportunity?<p>Also how do people make money from just having domains? and how do people know what domains are good to buy?
======
kls
It is obvious that the gold rush days are over, in those days someone could
purchase a domain name and flip it for millions. For example back then we
bought Orlando.com from a guy for a few million and that was pretty much just
for the domain name.

There is still money to be made in picking up domain names and turning them
over, just not that kind of money anymore, but it is kind of a gray business
market; there are some sleazy people and there are some legitimate people.

What is a better business and far more profitable, is to pick up a domain
name, build a quick site / app around it with some admin screens and then flip
it for a few 10-50k. The nice part is, generally you get a recurring support
contract with it on top of the lump sum.

~~~
proexploit
Where are you finding a buyer willing to part with that money with a quick
site and no consistent revenue? I'm not "calling you out", it's just rare in
my experience and I'd love to know.

~~~
kls
[http://www.entrepreneurs-journey.com/275/how-to-buy-a-
websit...](http://www.entrepreneurs-journey.com/275/how-to-buy-a-website-and-
flip-it-for-profit/)

The above article will give you a deeper understanding of web site flipping
and save me a few keystrokes.

As for the buyers, they generally are business or marketing guys who have no
technical skill but want to get into an online market segment. We see them
here all the time. The ones that post the I have a dream posts asking for a
technical person that will build their dream. If it is a good idea for a web
site / web app it is a turn key deal for them which is less risk than having
something developed.

